# SA based online vendor that accepts Paypal and ships to Namibia?



## PartyDave (19/1/20)

Hey guys. New here. Growing tired of the same old stuff our vendors sell locally and looking for an SA based vendor that sells eliquid, accepts Paypal and will ship to Namibia. 
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/20)

Welcome to the forum @PartyDave 

Have moved your thread to the “who has stock” subforum so vendors can reply directly here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (21/1/20)

Hi @PartyDave 

Try @Downtown Vapoury and @Sir Vape 

both have wide ranges of eliquids

im sure there a re many mroe local stores that accept paypal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cognet-Vapour (24/1/20)

PartyDave said:


> Hey guys. New here. Growing tired of the same old stuff our vendors sell locally and looking for an SA based vendor that sells eliquid, accepts Paypal and will ship to Namibia.
> Thanks in advance



near Future Will do www.vtguysa.co.za


----------



## Andre (24/1/20)

I know Vape King has Paypal as a standard option.


----------



## Adephi (24/1/20)

I think the problem comes in what vendor would ship across border. I know BLCK has done it before. @Richio


----------



## Cognet-Vapour (25/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I think the problem comes in what vendor would ship across border. I know BLCK has done it before. @Richio



import/export licence. but im not sure what the namibian law is for their import side. would have to find out. im a long way of setting up the online store. 
paypal isnt a problem and shipping wouldnt really be an issue just the legal side would have to double check i know some SA juices in i think botswana and nam i think it was VGmaster i saw.


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (27/1/20)

PartyDave said:


> Hey guys. New here. Growing tired of the same old stuff our vendors sell locally and looking for an SA based vendor that sells eliquid, accepts Paypal and will ship to Namibia.
> Thanks in advance


We do accept paypal and can get you shipping quotes cross border.

Thanks
Ridwaan


----------



## PartyDave (4/2/20)

Downtown Vapoury said:


> We do accept paypal and can get you shipping quotes cross border.
> 
> Thanks
> Ridwaan


Thank you, I'll pop you a message


----------

